# Ecollars will not qualify as leashes or “physical restraint!"



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Since we are so reliable these days off leash, I looked into it, but
Ecollars will not qualify as leashes or “physical restraint!”... even if the dog heels reliably.

6 ft leash laws in effect all over North America??? 

http://petlawblog.wordpress.com/2010/11/07/get-a-grip-does-an-electronic-collar-count-as-a-leash/


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

They haven't qualified here for a long time.
I still run mine with ecollars. It helps to be friends with the parks people, and the police officers in the area.
As long as my dogs don't bother anyone, they have no problem with me doing it.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, there are three parks very close to where I live (and one called the "Bark Park" a little farther away). All of the parks near me have signs prominently posted: 

DOGS MUST BE ON A 6' LEASH AT ALL TIMES!! 

The "Bark Park" is for off-lead play, but I never go there anymore after an unfortunate incident with my previous dog. 
So yes, there are many leash laws around here, and they are very specific and strict. Dogs running free are pretty much restricted to private property.

Michigan does have a lot of State-owned land which is available to hunters and hikers, but it's too far from where I live. Willie and I manage nicely, though.  Willie has his very own private property.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

so many rules - the V was bred to run free in a field that goes to the horizon - wind in their nose and a job to do - - find a farm near you - talk to the owner - let them meet the pup - tell him your goals - most times they say YES -


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Leash laws drive me bananas in California. There are very very few places where dogs are legally allowed off leash. That being said, we know law enforcement acts differently in different locations. 

We have a place near out house, where they camp out and ticket people several times a week for off leash dogs. The tickets are in the hundreds. Oddly, this is still a place many take their dogs off leash. 

There is another where as long as your dog responds to recall, you are safe. They ask you to call your dog and prove it and then they let you go your way. Despite what is on the books, it seems to be different in different places.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Apparently I'm not supposed to encourage people to break local leash laws even on the Internet ;D 

If someone complains loud and often, then laws will surely be enforced. Otherwise, we are allowed a longer leash. 

Speaking of ecollars, I had a quite an informative conversation the other day with a gentleman who turned out to be quite informed on this subject and related. 

Apparently, some studies were performed on professional work dogs that compared cortisol levels with ecollars, vs food rewards vs prongs. Turned out food reward group had significantly higher stress levels if food was withheld compared to properly used ecollars. Of course prongs showed high cortisol levels, no surprise there. 

There are also new laws being hammered out some are truly bizarre, others like mandatory muzzles worn by certain breeds of dogs have potential to spread across the board to all dogs that bark and lunge. 

Still the answer lies with responsible ownership. As long as dog owners train their dogs in a socially responsible manner. 
Unfortunately, that means no lunging, no barking at anything :-X, have rock solid recall and never disturb anyone who doesn't understand dogs.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

A very, very long time ago I was stationed on Okinawa and they had leash laws even then. My dog was always "on leash", as it would be clipped to her collar then bundled to a nice carry size, and she would carry it everywhere. Technically, we met the law, though it's probably more restrictive now. It just read dogs must be on leash. 

Side note - there were very few dogs on the island, so people treated her like some kind of celebrity and she loved it! Free burger patties and cups of water from the girls at McDonalds, having her picture taken with people at the beach...petting from everyone on her walks - good times, those.
Ken


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

8) The way the signs read, there is no mention the dog must be connected to a human by means of a physical leash 6 ft or less... So technically, it is true as long as the dog is clipped to a drag leash we are in compliance... thanks.


----------

